# [OT] uno nuovo...

## lxnay

Un saluto a tutti i veterani del forum,

sono un nuovo arrivato e volevo cogliere l'occasione per dire "ci sono anc'ioooo assieme a questa branchia italiana di gentooisti".

Beh spero di non essere andato troppo off-topic, postavo su Hardware Upgrade e dopo la fine della scuola tornerò ad occuparmi di amdplanet, nel forum mi chiamo Fabio.

Un saluto di nuovo a tutti e buon fine vacanze!

----------

## gaffiere

hola!  :Smile: 

benvenuto nel paradiso linux   :Cool: 

see ya

----------

## shev

 *lxnay wrote:*   

> Beh spero di non essere andato troppo off-topic

 

Tranquillo, il sano vecchio topic di presentazione e saluto è sempre ben accetto  :Very Happy: 

Benvenuto nel nostro mondo, vedrai che ti troverai benissimo  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

Ciao e benvenuto  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ciao e benvenuto anche da parte mia.

----------

## lxnay

Dio che calore!   :Embarassed: 

Mi sento un po' a disagio...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Beh, che dire... grazie mille!

E' davvero un paradiso gestire un server con gentoo linux, mount -t it.brain /dev/brain / && emerge -u Universe :p :Very Happy: 

----------

## shanghai

Ciao, benvenuto   :Very Happy: 

----------

## OKreZ

 *lxnay wrote:*   

> Un saluto di nuovo a tutti e buon fine vacanze!

 

Ciao e benvenuto ! Fine vacanze ?  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## flowolf

Uilcom tu paradais!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cerberos86

Benvenuto !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## comio

benvenut!

----------

## gutter

Benvenuto   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ElDios

Mi accodo al Benvenuto anche se sono un niubbo anch'io..anzi forse pure più niubbo di te Fabio..

ad ogni modo: BENVENUTOOOOOO....   :Wink: 

...e un pochettino anche a me!  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## -YoShi-

Benvenuti a tutti e 2   :Mr. Green:  anche da parte mia

----------

## Bengio

siamo sempre piu' numerosi, due piccioni con un post   :Razz: 

benarrivati e buone emergiute.

----------

## Sparker

Benvenuti!

----------

## f0llia

Benvenuto anche da parte mia  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lxnay

benvenuto anche a te, ElDios!

Beh Gentoo, una volta che l'ho conosciuta, non ho più saputo farne a meno, il sistema di gestione dei pacchetti secondo me più potente in assoluto   :Razz: 

----------

## koma

Ciau =)

----------

## silian87

Ti saluto anche io. Qui le cose sono molto tranquille, e la comunita' e' molto disponibile e buona. Faio occhio solo a certi "individui" che si aggirano nel forum tipo shev... 

(lol hihihi   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   --scherzavo-- )

----------

## bld

ben venuto  :Razz: 

----------

## hardskinone

"Hai fatto il tuo primo passo in un mondo più vasto."

	Obi Wan Kenobi, Maestro Jedi

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

 *hardskinone wrote:*   

> "Hai fatto il tuo primo passo in un mondo più vasto."
> 
> 	Obi Wan Kenobi, Maestro Jedi
> 
> 

 

Normalmente io preferisco:

"Devi disimparare ciò che hai imparato."

Yoda, venerabile maestro Jedi di Obi Wan Kenobi 

 :Wink: 

----------

## pascalbrax

a me viene in mente una frase di star whores, ma forse non e' il caso di citarla qui...   :Wink: 

ad ogni modo benvenuti!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## solka

Un benvenuto ad entrambi  :Smile: 

----------

## blackgenio

Benvenuto a te   :Cool: 

e Buon Forum a tutti

----------

## maiosyet

Ti sei cacciato in un bel casino, ma benvenuto    :Wink:   :Laughing: 

----------

## iridium103

benvenuto anche da parte mia...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ElDios

..da parte mia grazie a tutti per il caloroso benvenuto..

..ci vediamo domani alle 12-13 a Manno con quelli che partecipano all'evento..

Aloa!

 :Very Happy: 

----------

